# Bear Takedown Recurve



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

I currently own a Bear Grizzly. I use it for target shooting. 
The Bear takedown is a lot of money where I live ($1400). I like the idea of a takedown because of the amout of shooting I do, 10 or so thousand a year, this means I could always have a set of second limbs, I just like the idea of that. 
Will the limb attachment hold up? 
What kind of speeds can you get from this bow?
Any one have this bow?


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have shot one and I think for that kind of money you could do better. You could get a Bob Lee, Black Widow or even a VERY nice ILF bow with endless options. ILF limbs run $90 to $700 plus. The $200-$500 range will get you a nice ILF riser. I see used Bob Lee and Widows for $500-$800 on here. Sorry if I got sidetracked.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Ive looked at Black Widows before nothing caught My eye. I definitely want a traditional bow not a ILF setup.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

You can get into Bear T/D much cheaper by picking up a Magnesium riser version.

Bear take downs are time proven design that has a lot of fans. 


Do not confuse a Bear Hunter take with a regular Bear T/D. You want the latch system, not a bolt on (hunter) or a slip fit type. (76'er, Minuteman)


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Just my 2 cents. I have owned a few hundred Bear bows including several Take Downs. My current go to hunting bow is a 2013 Bear T/D that I traded a 1965 Kodiak for. While I like it a lot there is no way I would spend $1400 on a new one when you can buy a like new used one in the classifieds for less than half that amount.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I really like my Bob Lee and Bob is the who first came up with the 3 piece takedown bows. Very proven design and great shooter. They have some instock bows for around $1000 or wait for a used one.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

It only took about 6 weeks for my Bob Lee to arrive


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

buy a used one you will never regret it and always be able to retrieve your investment.


----------



## Wobbley (Sep 26, 2014)

> Will the limb attachment hold up?


Yes, my Takedown is 40 years old. And there are many others out there flinging arrows every week over the course of decades.



> speeds ... ?


You know I have never tested mine. Sorry. 

Price. Wow. $1400 is very very high. I don't know what factors you have to contend with, but there has to be a way to get that price down.

I paid less than that to buy one with limbs here on the classifieds, and then order two extra sets of limbs and strings brand new. All together about $1,200 for a riser, three sets of limbs, soft case and strings.

I see them on a certain very popular auction site for much less right now.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

most brand new bear T/D bows i have seen have been from 799-900$, not sure why your area has is so high


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

The mag handle was well thought out . Lots of neet features . I like the narrow limb tips compared to other bears. I still went back to a hoyt as soon as I found a replacement though .


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Going from a Grizzly to a take down, especially in 62" or 64" will be much nicer shooting. The New Bear takedown will come with fast flight string and be faster. Don't get worried about speed. Find a grip that you like. Then look at bow balance, draw feel. 
Several of the on line stores sell them. Big Jim's is a good start. Also check Rocky Mtn Specialty for used ones.


----------



## bearbowman (Mar 29, 2005)

You can pick up a good used modern Bear Takedown for $550 to $700 and it will suit you well.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

I have looked on eBay, there are a couple very old ones. Where else should I look for some used risers. In a B size.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Any one chronographed this bow in a 64". Im not concerned about speed but my grizzly is slow with 150 fps at 10 GPP.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Check stickbow classifieds. They pop up on there every once in a while. There is a 2015 LH A riser with limbs listed a day or two ago for $550.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

I thought there would be more people with one. Maybe this will bumb it up to the top.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

archerytho said:


> I have looked on eBay, there are a couple very old ones. Where else should I look for some used risers. In a B size.


That's really all you will find. They only made them in Grayling from ~'69-'72. Then again mid 80's and finally a restart in about 2000.


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

There is a guy that sells new Bear TD's on ebay all the time for a tad over $800. He is listed as jdhunts, I think. He is very reputable and I have bought from him before.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

archerytho said:


> Ive looked at Black Widows before nothing caught My eye. I definitely want a traditional bow not a ILF setup.


I am not trying to discourage you from buying a Bear Takedown I really like them but ILF is just not her form of limb attachment and they can look as traditional as any other type of takedown bow 

many people think that an ILF rig has to look like some space age target bow 

There are many wood handled ILF setups out there that will out perform the Bear 

I personally really like the Take Down Bears with the latch system but again that is just another way like ILF to attach a limb


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

JParanee said:


> I am not trying to discourage you from buying a Bear Takedown I really like them but ILF is just not her form of limb attachment and they can look as traditional as any other type of takedown bow
> 
> many people think that an ILF rig has to look like some space age target bow
> 
> ...


Interesting point could you name a few?


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Morrison, Zipper, Bigfoot (these are a few I could think of off the top of my head) all make ILF bows that will look as traditional as anything out there. Word is the Bigfoot ILF is a super performing bow.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

archerytho said:


> Interesting point could you name a few?


Dryad, Morrison, Tradtech (Black Magic, Pinnacle I or II, Apex,) just to name a few.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

archerytho said:


> I thought there would be more people with one. Maybe this will bumb it up to the top.




depends on what you are looking for-I have a black magnesium B riser I'd part with.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

archerytho said:


> Interesting point could you name a few?


Sure thing 

Many have mentioned a few great makers already 

One of my favorites is the Trad Tech Black Magic 

At the price you are quoting for the Bear new you could do one of these and pair it with a set of BF extremes that will out perform any Bear ever made and you would still have change to buy another high end set of limbs 

Don't get me wrong I love Bears but I just want you to know your options 

An Ilf Rig such as this will give you a lot of options and performance/adjustability that is hard to beat


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Bear Takedown and really like it. They cost $1049 Canadian dollars here which if you convert to USD would be closer to $800 USD. I think Border archery makes limbs that will fit on them?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a few pics of the TradTech Apex I had. ILF and still plenty traditional.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

I have been looking at Trad tech there is nothing in my country. There are many different risers and would have no idea which one to look at. Do they have a website, I cant find much information. And just as a guage the BF extreme limbs would $940 shipped to me.
how are the risersdifferent. 
And can these risers really take any ILF Limb?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/by-style/traditional.html

What country are you in ?


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

Some people feel it, some dont but the bear has a true "vintage feel with its history" that no ILF can give you. I have several of both, those are just my thoughts.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

X2 thumper


----------

